# Doxycycline for hot spots?



## A1Malinois (Oct 28, 2011)

If you want some Cephalexin on hand order fish biotic

Fish Flex Forte (Cephalexin) - 500 mg 100 Capsules

Its the EXACT same thing that you would give your dog or cat. Ive used it once before.


----------



## Jackson's Mom (Aug 29, 2011)

Thanks!! Do you need a prescription for that?


----------



## A1Malinois (Oct 28, 2011)

Nope. Its labelled for use in Fish tanks. But its the exact same drug used in dogs/cats. Thats how I am able to buy it without a prescription. Its called FishFlex. Theres also FishMox (Amoxicillin), FishDox (Doxyciline) and many more


----------



## Jackson's Mom (Aug 29, 2011)

Thanks so much, you just saved me a fortune in vet bills!


----------



## A1Malinois (Oct 28, 2011)

No problem. You can search around for cheaper prices as well. It costs me $60 to fill a 3 week course of Cephalexin at my vets office...I pay half that ordering this stuff and on top of that I always have left overs. I used it when I needed my wisdoms out. Refused to pay what the pharmacy wanted since I wasnt covered so I order fishmox (Amoxicillin) and took that instead.

My old old vet recommended people ordered that stuff because it saved them money


----------



## K9-Design (Jan 18, 2009)

Cephalexin is on the FREE ANTIBIOTICS list at many pharmacies. 2 week course is FREE at Publix and I believe $4 at Walmart. $60 for cephalexin is nuts!


----------



## Jackson's Mom (Aug 29, 2011)

K9-Design said:


> Cephalexin is on the FREE ANTIBIOTICS list at many pharmacies. 2 week course is FREE at Publix and I believe $4 at Walmart. $60 for cephalexin is nuts!


 
Just Googled it, and it is free!! I think you need a prescription though...But if the vet ever prescribes it again, I'll be going to Publix!


----------



## A1Malinois (Oct 28, 2011)

K9-Design said:


> Cephalexin is on the FREE ANTIBIOTICS list at many pharmacies. 2 week course is FREE at Publix and I believe $4 at Walmart. $60 for cephalexin is nuts!


Im not even joking in the slightest. The vet quoted me $60 after taxes for just his antibiotics. Thats why I asked for a prescription, pharmacy wanted $35. Im in Canada, we dont have programs and stuff like you do. This is why I order the fish meds. ONE round of Drontal cost me $78 and 2 weeks of Flagyl cost me $55. I dont think you want to know what I paid for 1 week of Baytril or 3 weeks of Orbax you might have a coronary


----------



## Oaklys Dad (Dec 28, 2005)

I've had good luck with using plain brown Listerene right to the hot spots a few times a day.


----------



## bonacker (Jun 30, 2009)

I've tried the brown Listerine but found it to be a bit sticky. I found that soaking a paper towel with Hydrogen Peroxide and wetting the area thoroughly down to the skin to clean it, absorbing the excess moisture and then applying a good amount of Vet's Best Hot Spot Foam to your hand (about a golf ball size) and massaging into the infected area helps a lot. The foam contains tea tree oil and aloe vera which is cooling a relieves the itching (and smells good too). Hunter is such a sissy when it comes to applying anything, but he seems to love this treatment, so it must feel good. Vet's Best is available to Petco and the foam along with the Hydrogen Peroxide stops the hot spot from spreading right away and clears it up within a week. I love it when I find a home remedy that works without any drugs!


----------



## Sally's Mom (Sep 20, 2010)

Cephalexin is an excellent medication for skin.


----------



## A1Malinois (Oct 28, 2011)

Sally's Mom said:


> Cephalexin is an excellent medication for skin.


I have to agree, however it isnt effective on mine anymore. Not sure if its because it was used to frequently and for not a long enough course I dont know. 

Heres a question, is Cephalexin commonly used to treat anal gland infections of a serious nature (like just about read to explode)? Lincoln was put on it for 6 weeks and it did nothing for his anal glands. I asked for Baytril and the infection was gone in 3 days. It was my understand as my vet explained it to me Cephalexin is gold for anal gland infections but it didnt work on mine... :S

As for hotspots, I have had great results using this expensive but effective product http://vetericyn.com/. It was suggested to me from another member of this forum. I bought it and love it


----------



## Sally's Mom (Sep 20, 2010)

I tend to use fluoroquinolones (baytril) or clindamycin for anal sac infections.. They apparently have high concentrations in the anal sacs...


----------



## A1Malinois (Oct 28, 2011)

Sally's Mom said:


> I tend to use fluoroquinolones (baytril) or clindamycin for anal sac infections.. They apparently have high concentrations in the anal sacs...


That is what I read when I was researching antibiotics for anal gland infections. Which is why I asked my vet for it. He wanted to do another 6 week course of the Cephalexin to equal 12 weeks. I love Baytril. Orbax is in that catagory as well I believe and I just recently tried that for staph because Cephalexin wasnt doing anything I think he has a resistance/immunity or something to Cephalexin :S

I hope I never have to deal with another anal gland issue again....

To the OP, is there a reason why your pup is getting hot spots...allergy?


----------



## 3 goldens (Sep 30, 2005)

My KayCee was allergic to several things and for her first 5-6 yers she got hot spots severl times a yer, but strangly, they lessned as she got older. At first I took her in every time she got one and my vet told me to stop wasting my money. He said toclip the fur back so it could not stick to the oozing area and use peroxide to clean it, let it dry good and then I would apply Gold Bond.

He did not put her on antibiotics for the samll ones. But once she got one "over night". It was a large one by morning and I did take her in and he did puther on antibiotics, but I do not recall which ones.

And yes, you hae to be very careful with anticiotics. When I had rhematic fever back in the spring of 56 I was on hevy doses of penecillin daily---for a year. By the time I was a teen, it no longered at all for me and as time went on several others were found not to work at all. I got an infection after a miscarriage about 33 years ago and ended up having to be on antibiotics by IV in the hospitla One wa so strong the needled had to be moved daily to prevent my vein from being eaten, and the other was very bad for kidneys. I wa monitored very closely for that week.

My aunt took penecillin a lot as she had so many surgeries and problems and by the time she was 40 she had developed such an allergy to it that one dose could have killed her.--right opposite to what it did tome. 

Honey was on cipro for her kidney ailment, and i was also on it for an infection in my foot jsut before Christmas. It worked for both of us. I think my doseage was much higher than hers--I am diabetic and have to really watch any feet infections or injuries.


----------



## A1Malinois (Oct 28, 2011)

Anytime ive taken him to the vet for a hotspot ive walked out with antibiotics. Its interesting how one vet will do one thing and another vet something totally different. 

I just dont bother taking mine in unless it get really bad. Im allergic to penicillin so cant take that drug


----------



## 3 goldens (Sep 30, 2005)

Rickey does not like to use anything he doesn't feel is necessary. Our state says rabies vax every 3 years, but allows each town and each ****y to make their own law. The city over rides the county,the county over rides the state. Our cith & county both say every year.

If the city said every 3 years, it would be that way as long as you lived inside the city limits. Well, he has been arguing for yers to get them to change the city law to every 3 years.

Until we started getting lepto ases down here, he only gave it at customers' request. Had only known of one case in the entire county. There has not been a single cae of Lynme, so tht is also left up to the owners. Honey had not had lepto vox since we got her--til this year when there were several cases.

I know some vets push meds, as do some human doctors. But he is not one of the, thank goodness. He will be 50 in Oct. and never stops lerning. His techs get aggrivated becaue when has lunch, it is with a new journal or web site in front of him about a new procedure, etc. He just wants to stay on top of things.


----------



## Jackson's Mom (Aug 29, 2011)

Lincoln_16 said:


> To the OP, is there a reason why your pup is getting hot spots...allergy?


Not sure...the time before this the vet suggested I take him to a specialist to see if he did have allergies but I know that would be expensive and I would rather rule out other factors before shelling out a lot of money. I think the reason for the last two times is because I recently moved to a house with a yard (that's mostly dirt), and my dog wants to be outside ALL the time. I live in Florida, so it's very hot and humid. There's also a lake behind the house which means lots of mosquitos, so I'm thinking he's been more itchy than usual, which is causing him to scratch and bite more. After reading the other posts, I think the next time it happens I'll try to treat it with other methods before giving any antibiotics but will definitely keep some cephalexin on hand if it gets too bad. The first time he had a hot spot I didn't know what it was and I still feel awful when I think about how bad it got before taking him to the vet! I didn't realize how bad it was until they shaved him and saw what was underneath. So now I'm really paranoid that there's more that I can't see.


----------



## A1Malinois (Oct 28, 2011)

Jackson's Mom said:


> Not sure...the time before this the vet suggested I take him to a specialist to see if he did have allergies but I know that would be expensive and I would rather rule out other factors before shelling out a lot of money. I think the reason for the last two times is because I recently moved to a house with a yard (that's mostly dirt), and my dog wants to be outside ALL the time. I live in Florida, so it's very hot and humid. There's also a lake behind the house which means lots of mosquitos, so I'm thinking he's been more itchy than usual, which is causing him to scratch and bite more. After reading the other posts, I think the next time it happens I'll try to treat it with other methods before giving any antibiotics but will definitely keep some cephalexin on hand if it gets too bad. The first time he had a hot spot I didn't know what it was and I still feel awful when I think about how bad it got before taking him to the vet! I didn't realize how bad it was until they shaved him and saw what was underneath. So now I'm really paranoid that there's more that I can't see.


I wouldnt spend all that money at a specialist either :S...have you tried ruling out food allergies? If hes swimming a lot is he drying well that could cause moisture on the skin


----------



## Jackson's Mom (Aug 29, 2011)

I recently started mixing Blue Buffalo Wilderness, which is grain free, to his regular Blue Buffalo to see if that makes any difference. I haven't gone totally grain free because I wanted to make sure he wouldn't gain any weight since the vet said he could stand to lose a few pounds. Actually, with this last hot spot he did stick his face in front of the hose when I was filling up his water bowl and got his face wet. I bet that's what caused it. Guess I better make sure he stays dry!


----------



## A1Malinois (Oct 28, 2011)

Jackson's Mom said:


> I recently started mixing Blue Buffalo Wilderness, which is grain free, to his regular Blue Buffalo to see if that makes any difference. I haven't gone totally grain free because I wanted to make sure he wouldn't gain any weight since the vet said he could stand to lose a few pounds. Actually, with this last hot spot he did stick his face in front of the hose when I was filling up his water bowl and got his face wet. I bet that's what caused it. Guess I better make sure he stays dry!


Or blow dry him if he will let you to make sure hes dry. 

Grains will make a dog gain weight. Any carb/starch will like it does in humans.


----------



## 3 goldens (Sep 30, 2005)

Yep, that is right. If a body needs to gain, eating lots of bread, pasta, potatoes, etc that is heavy in carbs is a sure way to put it one. With me being diabetic I have to avoid getting a lot of carbs, and that is not easy as I like all the above listed things.


----------



## Jackson's Mom (Aug 29, 2011)

I didn't think about that. The grain free food is high in protein, could that cause weight gain too? For some reason I was thinking it would but now I can't remember where I heard that.


----------



## cubbysan (Mar 13, 2007)

K9-Design said:


> Cephalexin is on the FREE ANTIBIOTICS list at many pharmacies. 2 week course is FREE at Publix and I believe $4 at Walmart. $60 for cephalexin is nuts!


I never knew that, I too have paid $60 for cephalexin, and had to renew it 2 times!:doh:


----------



## cubbysan (Mar 13, 2007)

When Brady had his last hot spot - it was huge - I changed him cold turkey onto to Wellness Core (grain free). That was almost four years ago, no hot spots and no ear infections. We were averaging one every few months before that.


----------



## A1Malinois (Oct 28, 2011)

Jackson's Mom said:


> I didn't think about that. The grain free food is high in protein, could that cause weight gain too? For some reason I was thinking it would but now I can't remember where I heard that.


Protein does really matter its the fat percentage you have to watch


----------



## Florabora22 (Nov 30, 2008)

To the OP: I see you're in Florida. Until I lived in the south (Louisiana), Flora had NEVER had a hot spot. Once I moved south she developed hot spots twice due to flea bites.

Is it possible your guy is getting bitten by fleas? Even if he's treated with Frontline (which I found did not work effectively in Louisiana), simply getting bitten could cause a hot spot to crop up. It's a lot more likely that his hot spots are due to something environmental rather than being food-related, so I would try to narrow out environmental factors before messing with his diet.

Oh, read through the thread. Sounds like maybe him not getting dried off is a suspected reason for the hot spots! Good luck with it all!


----------

